# Smoked Tuna Belly



## tropics (Jul 28, 2014)

Was given a few pieces of Tuna Belly, I brine them over night. Could have used a lighter brine. I think they are yellow fin. They have been drying for about 1hr 20 min., gave them a sprinkle of a fish rub.













001.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 28, 2014






Smoker MES40 set for 180* stayed pretty close 192* was the hottest it got up to. Used my mailbox with the AMNPS  1 row not even full.
 Pellets nuked for 2 min.













004.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 28, 2014






Fish got up to room temp.













005.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 28, 2014






 Smoker ready for cooking AMNPS lit and ready.













006.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 28, 2014






5 hrs later they had reached 140* IT













013.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 28, 2014






Made a good guess on pellets this was left.













009.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 28, 2014






Finished Belly  Yummy













019.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 28, 2014






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## disco (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh man, that looks terrific. I am very jealous!

Disco


----------



## tropics (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Disco It is a little salty my fault, been making pickle brine almost every day LOL a tomato will do it fine. Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tasty looking belly! Nice smoke!


----------



## tropics (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks dirtsailor I may have to bring some of this, down to the Capt. that gave them to me.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2014)

tropics said:


> Thanks dirtsailor I may have to bring some of this, down to the Capt. that gave them to me.
> 
> Richie


Having owned and operated both a Charter fishing boat and a commercial fishing boat, I can tell ya that's a really good way to get more fish! My favorite all time treat that a group of guys from Idaho would bring me every year was elk and venison snack sticks that they made, so good!


----------



## cmayna (Aug 4, 2014)

Tropics,

Nice looking bellies.  That is the my favorite part of the King Salmon. 

Case,

Too bad you didn't have a charter boat down here near San Francisco, for I would have kept your belly full of Salmon treats.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 4, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Tropics,
> Nice looking bellies.  That is the my favorite part of the King Salmon.
> 
> 
> ...



I bet!! This past weekend during the halibut opener my uncle limited out both days in 1 1/2 hours! 20 fish each trip, that's crazy fast for halibut!


----------



## tropics (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Craig I've never tried Salmon Belly not to common around here.

Richie


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 4, 2014)

That sounds so wonderful!!!!!!!!! And lucky you being given such!!!! Terrific stuff! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## tropics (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank You Leah I like the striped bass you did, I have only scaled the back 10"s and smoked that. It is definitely one of the tastiest fish.

Richie


----------

